# March 2010 Free Books



## kinbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Post your free* book finds here. Click here for the February 2010 free book thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19269.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!

Saving Sailor: A Novel by Renee Riva (Christian Fiction)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

On the plus side, there are currently 9 other new books of various genres showing up on the Amazon free books list at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&keywords=-domain&field-price=0-0&sort=price&redirect=true

On the minus side, they're not actually free yet....but I bet they will be soon, so keep an eye out...


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Christianaudio.com has 2 free books for the month of March at http://christianaudio.com/free

You have to use the coupon code MAR2010 and MAR2010B and purchase them in two different orders. I merge the mp3 files together and put them in my kindle so it sees them as a single book.

The Cost of Discipleship (Unabridged) by Dietrich Bonhoeffer
Viewed against the background of Nazi Germany, Bonhoeffer's book is striking enough. At the same time, it shares with many great Christian classics a quality of timelessness, so that it has spoken, and continues to speak powerfully, to the varied concerns of the contemporary world.

Fifty Reasons Why Jesus Came to Die (Unabridged) by John Piper
The most important questions anyone can ask are: Why was Jesus Christ crucified? Why did he suffer so much? What has this to do with me? Finally, who sent him to his death? The answer to the last question is that God did. Jesus was God's Son. The suffering was unsurpassed, but the whole message of the Bible leads to this answer.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Note that I just noticed when looking at another page, that several of the books listed above from March 1 are *already no longer free*, so as always, be careful before clicking "buy"!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Science Fiction Author Jeffrey A. Carver has some of his books available free on his site:

Sunborn
The Chaos Chronicles 
- volume 1: Neptune Crossing
- volume 2: Strange Attractors
- volume 3: The Infinite Sea
Eternity's End


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Christian Fiction / Asian Cultural / ChickLit


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

TIME LIMITED OFFER

For you fellow Kindleboarders, I am finishing up the final days of Ebook Week by discounting my Second Chances by 100%. Yes, from now until March 14th, you can get Second Chances for FREE from Smashwords by entering this code: *YE88P*.

Here is the link to the Second Chances page:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

I would appreciate if you would comment on the book at Smashwords (or Amazon Kindle) after you finish reading it.

Happy reading and happy Ebook Week!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Ruth Ann Nordin has most of her books listed as free on Smashwords this week. They all have a Kindle format available. The coupon code is listed on each book's page. Here are the links:
> 
> His Redeeming Bride
> With This Ring, I Thee Dread
> ...


I can't seem to locate the code...coming up .99 cents each. Am I staring right at it and just not seeing it?...that would be just like me.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

sjc, this is probably because Ebook Week is now over and the coupon is no longer valid.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol...leave it to me...


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

sjc said:


> I can't seem to locate the code...coming up .99 cents each. Am I staring right at it and just not seeing it?...that would be just like me.


 you can get a lot of her books free on her website.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

http://christianaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=2360 Use coupon code PROG103

The Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan, read by Paul Michael, abridged & retold by James Baldwin - One of the most powerful dramas of Christian faith ever written, this captivating allegory of man's religious journey in search of salvation follows the pilgrim as he travels an obstacle-filled road to the Celestial City. Along the way, he is confronted by monsters and spiritual terrors, among them Worldly Wiseman, Giant Despair, and the demons of the Valley of the Shadow of Death. An enormously influential seventeenth-century classic, universally known for its simplicity, vigor, and beauty of language. Requires coupon code PROG103

Note: I bought this but for a just over 3 hour book, it was split into 37 different files. I did not download it because I did not want to spend 30 minutes downloading, making sure I have all the files and then merging them into a single file. I have been told by christianaudio that they are going to change their download system. So I "purchased" the book and am waiting on them to set up the new system. Christianaudio allows for up to 12 downloads in a 12 month period. So I purchased, but I am waiting to download.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Male Call by Denise A Agnew is free! 
Sorry I still can't seem to get the links to work...










edit: added image link

ETA: Thanks Ann!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Primitive" mentioned in an earlier post is now $9.99.  Be aware before you click!

Similarly, "You Can't Stop Me" is now $4.47.  Still a modest price, but not free!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Marshmellow Fluff Recipe book (pdf)
http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/media/pdf/yummybook.pdf


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

can't do the images. my computer is being slower than dialup right now! annoying


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

esper_d said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Stopping-Time-Part-1-ebook/dp/B003A7I2JG/ref=pd_ts_kinc_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
> http://www.amazon.com/Stopping-Time-Part-2-ebook/dp/B003AYZBBG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Zombies-Dreadfuls-ebook/dp/B003AJS28U/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> can't do the images. my computer is being slower than dialup right now! annoying


The Pride and Prejudice and Zombies book 2 is just a chapter sample not the whole book.


----------



## firey111 (Mar 25, 2010)

This one is a preorder so the price is still showing at $0.99- it should be corrected to "free" when it gets closer to the release date. You can preorder it now and always cancel the order if you want, but if you preorder you will get it as soon as it comes out and with the free price. These ones don't stay free for long. This one will be out on April 6.

I'm not sure if it counts as a "March 2010" free book since it isn't out yet, but you can order it now.

Wicked Lovely (Free With Bonus Material) by Melissa Marr


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

"Dead Witch Walking" By Kim Harrison


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Tide-Free-Limited-ebook/dp/B003B02OLE/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_1

Dark Tide by Alex Gross (it says Limited time on the free part.)

Mystery/suspense/thriller.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Free Easter Recipes .pdf

http://www.recipelion.com/master_images/RecipeLion/17-Excellent-Easter-Recipes-Free-eCookbook.pdf


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Once again, got the slowwww internet (don't know why?!) and it would take forever for me to do the images. 
Much appreciated if someone did them for me. Thank you.
























(reviews say its only one chapter)


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Once again, got the slowwww internet (don't know why?!) and it would take forever for me to do the images.
> Much appreciated if someone did them for me. Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is a public domain book -- no idea if this one is good or bad, but there are now more than 20,000 of them in the Kindle store and they are (traditionally) not listed in this thread, due to the sheer numbers. The second two are samples (intro and and a chapter) of books, not full books. Just wanted those who download them to be aware that they are not much of a bargain (especially since you can get a sample of the full book free, anyway, even if it isn't the exact same length as these advertising gimmick titles).


----------



## bellapixie (Jan 17, 2009)

<==note, first chapter only


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

bellapixie said:


>


FYI. First chapter only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, folks, a spammer lurched in off the street....our bouncers removed the interloper and I've removed the subsequent responses. Resume your normal activities...








<==one of our bouncers...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The April 2010 Free book thread can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22223.0.html

I've copied kinbr's recommendations to that thread, too! Thanks kinbr.

Betsy


----------

